# Where to get mead?



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello, you might contact your local Home Brew Store, they may be able to put you in contact with a local brewer. Jim


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I just did a search and came up with Black Snake Meadery in Carrol County, Virginia.
Then I found Hill Top Berry Farm and Winery, close to Wintergreen Ski Resort.


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks the one is pretty darn close!

Thanks again


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I'd try a homebrew club. I have rarely had a commercial mead that tasted as good as the worst homemade.


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

I bought a small bottle today, not much bigger than a long neck beer bottle and it was quite costly...


Tried it, wife tried it, both loved it.

I am planning to make some this year now!

Will be a fun project n I hope it turns out goodah


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have made a couple batches and it has been a lot of fun. I failed to follow directions and used an efficient yeast that turned what I thought was going to be a semisweet mead into torpedo fuel almost 19% alcohol. I have been assured it is not a waste, it will just need aged 2 to 5 years before it is pleasant to drink. I made a second batch that is much better, but turned out a little sweet for me. When you do get ready to brew, figure what you want for a product and follow directions exactly. Strong varietal honeys like goldenrod or Orange Blossom are preferred for making mead. So if you produce a strong honey, you are luckier than I. The internet is full of recipes and good forums devoted to just mead. Gotmead.com is my favorite. Ben brewcat here knows his stuff also. Tell him what you want and he can probably set you up.


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Vance!

I will have to be honest on the honey, I just recently moved and relocated my hives so I have no idea what kind of honey I will get. It is a mixture of hay fields, forest mainly made up of tulip poplar, various berries (black mainly) and then thousands of acres of croplands which mainly grow soybean and corn. I am not sure of wildflower types currently since I moved in during winter.

I look forward to doing some brewing this year. I still need to gather all the needed equipment, do some reading and get some good direction.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Gotmead.com


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

midwestsupplies.com is a supplier for equipment I use. The prices are ok and they are as reasonable on shipping as I have found on anything these days. They use Fed Ex ground and they must have a negotiated price. I get big boxes for ten bucks shipping. I would love to get this stuff locally and support a merchant, but our brewshop is high prices and seldom stocked. Freight on glass is a killer so try to find one for that at least. Get the book the compleat meadmaker by Ken Schramm. A good how to and has some recipes. CAUTION! meadmaking can be as addictive as beekeping and cause equally obcessive behaviour and illusions that you are the only one who truely knows how to do it. If you can whip that, it is a good hobby.


----------

